

Show HN: What does it feel like to be one of 7 billion? (built with D3) - vicapow
http://blog.vctr.me/experiments/7billion.html

======
selectout
Great work, but would be great for a frame of reference to add something at
the end that zooms back out (and maybe uses a different scale to fit on
screen) that shows you against everything.

As soon as I discovered to click to go to the next tier, I just kept clicking
and didn't pay attention to how many levels, how many people, etc.

Otherwise great work!

------
cristianpascu
It feels like "we're alone in the Universe".

------
shwinnabego
neat project!

~~~
vicapow
ty :)

